#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Yποβολή στοιχείων διά τους εργολάβους - υπεργολάβους

## accounter

Νόμος 820/1978 
Αρθρο 19 Υποβολή στοιχείων διά τους εργολάβους - υπεργολάβους 

Πας όστις αναθέτει εις εργολάβον ή υπεργολάβον την εκτέλεσιν τεχνικών έργων αξίας μεγαλυτέρας των εκατόν χιλιάδων (100.000) δραχμών, υποχρεούται να γνωστοποιήση προς της ενάρξεως των εργασιών τούτου εις τον αρμόδιον διά την φορολογίαν του Οικονομικόν Έφορον τα στοιχεία του αναλαβόντος τας εργασίας εργολάβου ή υπεργολάβου ή να καταθέση εις τον αυτόν Οικονομικόν Έφορον αντίγραφον του συμφωνητικού αναλήψεως των εργασιών τούτων

Νόμος 2954/2001 - Αρθρο 2
......................................
5. Το ποσό που ορίζεται στο άρθρο 19 του Ν.820/1978 (ΦΕΚ 174 ΑΆ) αυξάνεται σε δύο εκατομμύρια (2.000.000) δραχμές και από 1.1.2002 σε έξι χιλιάδες (6.000) ευρώ.


Αρ.Πρωτ. 105712/2003
.....................................
4.2. Υποβολή στοιχείων *για* τους εργολάβους και υπεργολάβους 

Με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 19 του Ν. 820/1978 - όπως ισχύει από 1.1.2002 μετά την τροποποίησή του με το άρθρο 5 του Ν. 2954/2001 - καθιερώθηκε η υποχρέωση σε οποιονδήποτε αναθέτει σε εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο την εκτέλεση τεχνικών έργων αξίας μεγαλύτερης των 6.000 ευρώ, να γνωστοποιεί με δήλωσή του, πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών, στον αρμόδιο *για* τη φορολογία του προϊστάμενο της Δ.Ο.Υ., τα στοιχεία του εργολάβου ή υπεργολάβου που ανέλαβε την εκτέλεση του έργου ή να καταθέτει σε αυτόν, αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού ανάληψης των εργασιών.

----------

